# Coil pack



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

My r33 gtr has developed a misfire when warm and I***8217;ve been advised to change coils and plugs. After a bit of investigation it looks like one of the plugs on the ignition harness has a small crack so I***8217;m looking to change the harness aswell as the coils. 
Does Anyone have a harness for sale?? 

Cheers 
Dan


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Get the Do-Luck high performance harness, made a huge difference


----------



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

Looks nice. Do you know anywhere in the uk that stocks them?? The added import tax is normally a bit of a killer


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

coils

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/569989-...-coil-packs-nissan-bnr32-ecnr33-rb26dett.html


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

https://www.part-box.com/do-luck-hyper-ignition-and-harness-set-nissan-skyline-bcnr33-80055


----------



## Jimklein (Jul 1, 2017)

dan7609 said:


> My r33 gtr has developed a misfire when warm and I’ve been advised to change coils and plugs. After a bit of investigation it looks like one of the plugs on the ignition harness has a small crack so I’m looking to change the harness aswell as the coils.
> Does Anyone have a harness for sale??
> 
> Cheers
> Dan


Hey bud, 
I know that supertec racing is making custom harness and r35 coil brackets. 
They make it a good quality. 

Here is a link if you want to look I bought aso some products of them

https://supertecracing.com/product-category/engine/ignition/


----------

